# JUst got the pathology report back....



## NaturalBeauty (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I dont have good news. The pathology came back and there was no fetus. Just cancer. Were having a D & C tomarrow and then they will do pathology on that to determine what type of cancer. Were hopeing that it is a molar pregnancy which is the least severe type of uterine/pregnancy related cancer. If it IS a molar pregnancy they will monitor my HCG levels to make sure they drop to 0. And then they have to keep monitoring my hcg levels for a full year AFTER they get to 0. So, basically my levels have to stay at 0 for a year before I can try to get pregnant again. Will know more tomarrow after my consult with the Dr that is doing the surgery.
Jamie


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

How awful.

Please take good care.


----------



## gristastic (Jan 7, 2004)

NaturalBeauty, I'm so sorry.

Please know you're in my thoughts and I'm hoping for the very best results for you.


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

Prayers for you........My dh's uncles wife had a molar pregnancy at one time and made a complete recovery.Hugs,Catherine


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

Im so sorry.Will pray for you.My dh's uncles wife had a molar pregnancy years ago and recovered completely.Hugs,Catherine


----------



## Odesajude (Sep 2, 2004)

the national cancer institute has a great hotline (I work there) if you want to call someone to ask questions or get information. The website is cancer.gov.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I am so sorry that you are going through this! Please take extra good care of yourself. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers out to you.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

2 Be gentle with yourself. I will be thinking of you.







2


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am so sorry mama...







2
Take care of yourself and please check in with us...you are wanted and needed here!!!

Love,
Jackie


----------

